# Административно-Технический > Технические вопросы >  Никак не врублюсь

## Геннадий

А почему на чисто русском сайте есть некоторые командны на англ.языке? Типа вместо "создать новую тему" - "new thread". А почему не используются более близкие нам географически украинский или молдавский языки?

----------


## Pepelatz

Движок форума написан не нами потому-что...

----------


## [RUS] MK

Кнопки-это изображения. Просто кому-то лень отредактить их ф фотошопе...  :Wink:

----------

